# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Αγορά παλμογράφου

## jvourv

Καλημέρα/καλησπέρα,

Ενδιαφέρομαι για αγορά ψηφιακού παλμογράφου. Από κατασκεύαστή σε κατασκευαστή υπάρχουν μεγάλες διαφορές στην τιμή των προϊόντων. Για παράδειγμα οι παλμογράφοι της ISO-TECH είναι πολύ πιο φθηνοί από αυτούς της Tektronix. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έχει κανείς άποψη σχετικά με το κατά πόσο είναι αξιόπιστοι οι παλμογράφοι της ISO-TECH και γενικότερα τι θα συνιστούσε κάποιος να προτιμήσω. Εχω καταλήξει στα χαρακτηριστικά που θέλω να έχει ο παλμογράφος αλλά πάντα γίνεται ένας συμβιβασμός ανάμεσα στην τιμή και τις δυνατότητες. Απλά επειδή το ποσό που τελικά θα διατεθεί δεν είναι καθόλου ευκαταφρόνητο θα ήθελα κάτι που τουλάχιστον να αποτελεί εγγύηση.
Αν έχει κανείς γνώμη στο θέμα περι αγοράς παλμογράφου και περί αξιοπιστίας των συγκεκριμένων ή και άλλων εταιριών παρακαλώ θα μου ήταν ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμη.
Ευχαριστώ

Γιάννης

----------


## chip

Για ποιο μοντέλο της iso-tech μιλάς (σε ποια τιμή είναι) και ποιο είναι το Site του κατασκευαστή?
Αντιπρόσωπο έχει στην ελλάδα (βασικό αν θες εγγύηση και υποστήριξη)
Η tektronix έχει εξαιρετικές τιμές γι αυτα που προσφέρει!

----------


## chip

Τι χαρακτιριστικά θέλεις? (οποισδηποτε θέλει και μπορεί να σε βοηθίσει πρέπει να ξέρει για τι μηχάνημα ενδιαφέρεσαι)
Πρόσεξε αν το μηχάνημα που θα αγοράσεις συνοδεύεται από probes και με τι χαρακτιρισιτκά!!! (είναι συνιθισμένο να αγοράζεις παλμογράφο χωρίς  probe ή με άχριστα probe και ένα καλό Probe είναι αρκετά ακριβό)
Προφανώς με ένα φθηνό probe δεν κάνεις σωστή μέτρηση
Πόση μνήμη χρειάζεσαι? Η tek (τουλάχιστον έτσι έκανε παλαιότερα) δεν είχε γρήγορο ADC (στα φθηνά μοντέλα) αλλα γρήγορη αναλογική μνήμη (custom chip από τη National Semiconductor) που έγραφε τα δείγματα. Για το σκοπό αυτό κανείς μικρός κατασκευαστής δεν μπορούσε να βγάλει αντίστοιχα φθηνά και καλά μοντέλα (με δειγματοληψία στα 1- 2,5 GS). Όμως κάτι τέτοιο την περιόριζε στον αριθμό δειγμάτων που μπορούσε να αποθυκεύσει. Γι αυτό λέω οτι οι τιμές της Tek είναι πολύ καλές!!!

----------


## jvourv

Βασικά το μοντέλο της ISCO-TECH που έβαλα στο μάτι είναι το IDS710 που μετράει σήματα έως 150ΜΗz (1000 ευρώ περίπου).
Το μοντέλο TDS1012 της Tektronix είναι πολύ πιο ακριβό (1600 ευρώ).
Βέβαια εγώ είδα τιμές στην RS (Χαριτάτος Προμηθευτική) αλλά εκτιμώ ότι διαφορά θα υπάρχει και από άλλους προμηθευτές.
Αντιπρόσωπο της ISO-TECH δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα. Ούτε για την Tektronix ξέρω.
Αν γνωρίζεις αντιπρόσωπο της Tektronix σε παρακαλώ δώσε μου στοιχεία του.

----------


## erasor

www.tek.com 
η Διευθυνση της μαμάς εταιρείας

http://www2.tek.com/wwwcontact/Conta...=23OCT06135706
Οι συνεργάτες για την Ελλαδα


Η γνώμη μου για τους Tektronix είναι πως είναι εργαλεία που μπορείς να τα έχεις μια ζωή
Εχω το μοντέλο 2235   100MHz 2 καναλιών εδώ και χρόνια χωρίς το παραμικρό πρόβλημα και δεν βλέπω και κάποιο λόγο να τον αντικαταστήσω με κάτι νεότερο.

----------


## chip

Κατ αρχήν πιστεύω οτι αν πρόκειται να αγοράσεις παλμογράφο θα πρέπει πάντα να απευθύνεσε σε έλληνα αντιπρόσωπο (κυρίως για το θέμα service).
Ο αντιπρόσωπος της tektronix είναι ο Θεοδώρου τηλ:2106047000 και πιστεύω οτι είναι ο μόνος από τον οποίο θα μάθεις πόσο κοστίζει το μηχάνημα της Tek ενώ μπορεί να σου δώσει και πληροφορίες γι αυτό (ρώτα αν συνοδεύεται με probes και πόσο κοστίζουν)
Όσο για τον παλμογράφο ISO-TECH που ανέφερες είναι ένα εντελώς διαφορετικό μηχάνημα και γι αυτό είναι και ποιο φθηνό.
Όπως έγραψα σε προηγούμενο Post η Tektronix (όπως και η Αgilent φαντάζομαι) χρησιμοποιούν τεχνολογίες που δίνουν πολύ χαμηλή τιμή γι αυτά που προσφέρουν...και ας φαίνονται ακριβοί.
Παράδειγμα: ο TDS1012 έχει συχνότητα δειγματοληψίας 1GSPS ενώ ο ISO-Tech που ανέφερες έχει μόλις 100MSPS.
Όπως καταλαβένεις με 100MSPS πρακτικά μπορείς να δείς σήματα μέχρι 10-15 MHZ (πολύ λίγο)
Απο κατασκευαστική απόψη, ένας ADC στα 100ΜSPS κοστίζει 4 ευρώ ενώ ένας (φθηνός) στο 1GSPS κοστίζει πάνω από 150 ενώ τα κυκλώματα που πρέπει να τον ακολουθήσουν έιναι επίσης ακριβά! (τεχνολογίες LVDS ή ECL) Απαιτούνται τεχνικές αποπολυπλεξίας δεδομένων για μείωση της συχνότητας του διαύλου δεδομένων και αρκετά άλλα κυκλώματα.....Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δεν είναι εύκολο μικρές εταιρίες να παρουσιασουν φθηνά μοντέλα ανάλογων προδιαγραφών με αυτά της TEK.
Ακόμα δεν γνωρίζω πόσο καλή απεικόνιση θα έχει ένα φθηνό μοντέλο....δεδομένου οτι για να μπορέσει ένας ψηφιακός παλμογράφος να τα απεικονίσει στην όθόνη του θα πρέπει να έχει ένα αρκετά καλο υποσήστημα γραφικών, διαφορετικά θα έχει αργή απόκριση είτε στην απευθείας απεικόνιση είτε όταν πέζεις με το time base.
Μεγάλες εταιρίες όπως η tek έχουν μεγάλη εμπειρία σε αυτά τα θέματα και γι αυτό και ξέρουν να λίνουν τα προβλήματα αυτά με τον καλύτερο τρόπο.
Άλλωστε μήπως γι αυτό καποιες εταιρίες συνεχίζουν να βάζουν την κλασική οθόνη παλμογραφου και στα ψηφιακά τους μοντέλα (και όχι LCD h CRT με ραστερ graphics)?.... αφού σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν απαιτείται επιταχυντής γραφικών.
Τα λέω όλα αυτά για να εξηγίσω γιατί πληρώνει κανείς παραπάνω για έναν Tek αλλά στην πραγματικότητα πέρνει πολύ περισσότερα!

Το τι συχνότητας σήματα θα μετράς έχει σχέση και με το εύρος ζωνης (τα 150 του iso-tech και τα 100 του tektronix) αλλά και με το ρυθμό δειγματοληψίας. Αυτό σημαίνει οτι ο iso -tech που έχει μεγαλύτερο εύρος ζώνης θεωρητικά θα παραμόρφωνε λιγότερο ένα τετραγωνικό σήμα των 10MHz, όμως με 100ΜS  δεν θα μπορούσες να δείς κάτι παραπάνω. Αντίθετα με τον TEK θα έβλεπες ένα σήμα έως τα 100ΜΗZ (λόγω sample rate) αλλά θα το είχε στρογυλλέψει λόγο εύρους ζώνης.
Όμως αν απλά ήθελες να δεις αν σου δουλεύει ένας ταλαντωτής στα 100Μ θα μπορούσες να τον δείς..(έστω και οχι πολύ σωστά)
Προσοπικά θα προτιμούσα τον TEK με κλειστά μάτια.
Τη κυκλώματα θα μετράς με τον παλμογράφο?

----------


## shoco

Συμφωνω με τον chip. Το καλοκαιρι αγορασα τον ΤΕΚ 1002 και εχω παθει πλακα, τωρα η ΤΕΚ τους εχει βγαλει και με USB port ενσωματωμενη ειναι η εκδοση Β. Οσον αφορα τους Agilent δες ενα συγκριτικο που εχει η ΤΕΚ στο site της και θα φριξεις με την κοροιδια της agilent. Kριμα γιατι την ειχα σε υποληψη.

----------


## DT200

Εγώ αγόρασα έναν FLUKE 99B 100MHZ με  2,5GS με κόστος  1000 € από το 
e-bay  τι να πω τώρα για έναν FLUKE !!!
http://search.ebay.co.uk/fluke_W0QQf...fsooZ1QQfsopZ1


link

----------


## chip

Μπράβο...πολυ καλή αγορά!
Αλλά φαντάζομαι θα αναγνωρίζεις οτι πήρες ρίσκο να δώσεις 1000 ευρώ για κάτι που δεν μπορούσε κανείς να σου εγγυηθεί οτι ήταν αυτό που διαφήμιζαν στο ebay. Σωστα?

----------


## erasor

> Εγώ αγόρασα έναν FLUKE 99B 100MHZ με  2,5GS με κόστος  1000 € από το 
> e-bay  τι να πω τώρα για έναν FLUKE !!!
> http://search.ebay.co.uk/fluke_W0QQf...fsooZ1QQfsopZ1
> 
> 
> link




Τον εχεις στα χέρια σου;

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πριν 2 εβδομάδες εκανα προσφορά για εναν αλλο FLUKE 150ΜHz απο τον ιδιο πωλητή στο ebay και μου έστειλε mail πως εχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στο Intensity και πως για φανεί το ίχνος  στην οθόνη θα έπρεπε  να είναι γυρισμένο τέρμα δεξια (πιθανή πεσμένη οθόνη υποθέτω) το αποτέλεσμα ηταν να αποσύρω την προσφορά μου.

Για πρόσεξε μη την πατήσεις

----------


## DT200

Ναι τον έχω στα χέρια μου εδώ και 5 μήνες .
Είναι φοβερό εργαλείο .
Με τον πωλητή δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα , με το τελωνείο ήταν το πρόβλημα που 
χρειάστηκαν 2 μήνες για να τον εκτελωνίσουν ενώ από Αμερική ήρθε μέσα σε 3 ημέρες 
Υ.Γ. το αντικείμενο ήταν ασφαλισμένο και δεν ανησυχούσα για το λεφτά αλλά για τον παλμογράφο

----------


## chip

Πόσα πήραν για εκτελονισμό?
Επίσης θα μπορούσε ο πωλητής να είναι ψιλο-απατεώνας και ο παλμογράφος να είχε προβληματάκια που δεν θα τα είχε πει.
Συμαντικό επίσης (ιδιαίτερα αν το μηχάνημα έχει μερικά χρονάκια λειτουργίας να έχει περάσει από ρύθμιση (calibration)! Διαγορετικά είναι πολύ πιθανόν να μην δείχνει σωστά τα σήματα  που μετράει (λάθος πλάτος ή το πιο πιθανόν λάθος μορφή...)

----------


## jvourv

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις συμβουλές.
Τελικά κατέφυγα σε Tektronix και μάλιστα τετρακάναλο με ένα μικρό συμβιβασμό στα MHz (60 και όχι 100).
Ελπίζω να μη χρειαστεί ποτέ να μετρήσω κανά σήμα από 60 ως 100 MHz γιατί θα χαλαστώ άγρια.

----------


## robotakias

> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις συμβουλές.
> Τελικά κατέφυγα σε Tektronix και μάλιστα τετρακάναλο με ένα μικρό συμβιβασμό στα MHz (60 και όχι 100).
> Ελπίζω να μη χρειαστεί ποτέ να μετρήσω κανά σήμα από 60 ως 100 MHz γιατί θα χαλαστώ άγρια.



Πόσο τον αγόρασες φίλε μου?

----------


## DT200

> Πόσα πήραν για εκτελονισμό?
> Επίσης θα μπορούσε ο πωλητής να είναι ψιλο-απατεώνας και ο παλμογράφος να είχε προβληματάκια που δεν θα τα είχε πει.
> Συμαντικό επίσης (ιδιαίτερα αν το μηχάνημα έχει μερικά χρονάκια λειτουργίας να έχει περάσει από ρύθμιση (calibration)! Διαγορετικά είναι πολύ πιθανόν να μην δείχνει σωστά τα σήματα  που μετράει (λάθος πλάτος ή το πιο πιθανόν λάθος μορφή...)



μόνο το φ.π.α. 19%

----------


## chip

ΜΕΓΙΑ!!!  :OK:  Έκανες τη σωστή επιλογή!

----------


## jvourv

Κόστισε 1700+ΦΠΑ που θα το γλυτώσω ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας.
Ίσως να βιάστηκα να προτιμήσω την RS που είναι φαρμάκι αλλά και ο χρόνος χρήμα είναι...

----------


## otakis

καλησπέρα all κ χρόνια μας πολλά!

τι γνώμη έχουν οι ειδικοί του forum γι'αυτόν τον παλμογράφο?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Uni-T-UT2025B-...QQcmdZViewItem

προορίζεται για χρήση εντελώς ερασιτεχνική, περισσότερο για προσωπική εκπαίδευση στο όργανο.

----------


## johny16

Μιας και αναφερθηκε αυτο το θεμα μηπως θα μπορουσε καποιος απο σας πως μπορω να κανω τον υπολογιστη μου παλμογραφο οχι απο την καρτα ηχου ομως κανα κυκλωμα που να συνδεεται στην σειριακη η στην παραληλλη του υπολογιστη και κανα προγραμματακι εαν υπαρχει για το χειρισμο του κυκλωματος ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## chip

Αν και το μηχανημα δεν προσφερει κατι ιδιαιτερο, τα λεφτα που ζηταει (300 $) είναι πολυ λογικά! Αν το αποφασίσεις να εχεις υποψη σου οτι ο παλμογραφος θα περασει σίγουρα απο εκτελονισμό με αποτέλεσμα μια επιβαρυνση που πιθανότατα να είναι πάνω από 150-200 ευρώ (συν τα μεταφορικά βεβαια). Οπότε ίσως το ξανασκεφτεις...
Βεβαια αν εισαι Αθήνα υποθέτω οτι μπορείς να το εκτελονίσεις μόνος σου οπότε και η επιβάρυνση του εκτελονισμού θα είναι ελάχιστη. (λιγότερο από 100 ευρώ υποθέτω μαζί με το ΦΠΑ)
Επίσης στείλε ερώτημα στον πωλητή για να σου πει αν τα probes που τα αναφέρει ως accesories συμπεριλαμβάνονται στην τιμή πώλησης. (γιατί το κόστος των probes είναι συμαντικό και οι κατασκευαστές έχουν αρχισει να τα χρεώνουν extra (λες και μπορείς να μετρήσεις χωρις αυτα)

----------


## stom

Μιας και συζηταμε για παλμογραφους..
http://cgi.ebay.com/Oscilloscope-100...QQcmdZViewItem

Ο πωλητης ειναι αξιοπιστος. Γενικα χτυπαει δημοπρασιες μεταχειρισμενων απο στρατό και τα πουλαει εδώ. Κανει ενα βασικό ελεγχο και οτι δεν δουλευει το πουλαει ως ανταλλακτικά. Κατα καιρους εχει διαφορα ενδιαφεροντα.
Και αμα του δοσεις και ενα αφμ αφαιρει και το φπα (17.5%)..
Δλδ ο παραπανω παλμογραφος fluke 100MHz με 2+2 καναλια με probe, service manual χωρις τελωνεια και αλλα τετοια ευμορφα λιγοτερο απο 300 euro με μεταφορικα (courier) στην πορτα σας ειναι ασχημα?

----------


## otakis

> Μιας και συζηταμε για παλμογραφους..
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Oscilloscope-100...QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ο πωλητης ειναι αξιοπιστος. Γενικα χτυπαει δημοπρασιες μεταχειρισμενων απο στρατό και τα πουλαει εδώ. Κανει ενα βασικό ελεγχο και οτι δεν δουλευει το πουλαει ως ανταλλακτικά. Κατα καιρους εχει διαφορα ενδιαφεροντα.
> Και αμα του δοσεις και ενα αφμ αφαιρει και το φπα (17.5%)..
> Δλδ ο παραπανω παλμογραφος fluke 100MHz με 2+2 καναλια με probe, service manual χωρις τελωνεια και αλλα τετοια ευμορφα λιγοτερο απο 300 euro με μεταφορικα (courier) στην πορτα σας ειναι ασχημα?



καλησπέρα κ πάλι, ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πληροφορία.
το όργανο δείχνει εξίσου αξιόπιστο με τον πωλητή...
τι σημαίνει αυτό που αναφέρει: _"All BNC leads excluded but available in my shop"_?
δεν είμαι σχετικός με παλμογράφο, εξ άλλου γιαυτό ψάχνω φθηνό όργανο   :Smile:

----------


## stom

Γενικα αυτο το γραφει σε ολες τις δημοπρασιες, και αναφερεται μαλλον στα probe. Αλλα για να λεει οτι τα probes περιλαμβανονται, μαλλον ισχυει. Με ενα email θα σου πει τι εννοει ακριβως.

----------


## pet

> Μιας και συζηταμε για παλμογραφους..
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Oscilloscope-100...QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ο πωλητης ειναι αξιοπιστος. Γενικα χτυπαει δημοπρασιες μεταχειρισμενων απο στρατό και τα πουλαει εδώ. Κανει ενα βασικό ελεγχο και οτι δεν δουλευει το πουλαει ως ανταλλακτικά. Κατα καιρους εχει διαφορα ενδιαφεροντα.
> Και αμα του δοσεις και ενα αφμ αφαιρει και το φπα (17.5%)..
> Δλδ ο παραπανω παλμογραφος fluke 100MHz με 2+2 καναλια με probe, service manual χωρις τελωνεια και αλλα τετοια ευμορφα λιγοτερο απο 300 euro με μεταφορικα (courier) στην πορτα σας ειναι ασχημα?



προ τριμήνου λιγο πριν παρουσιαστω στα στρατά, είπα να χτυπήσω έναν παλμογράφο

πήρα τον ίδιο ακριβώς απο τον ίδιο πωλητή, και είναι αξιόπιστος.

όχι μόνο αυτο. ΜΟΥ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΕ 2 παλμογράφους ΙΔΙΟΥΣ!! έχω 8 κανάλια δηλαδή

όταν του τ είπα  μου είπε δεν πειράζει κράτα τον (ντόινγκ)

και οι δύο δουλεύουνε μια χαρά, δεν τους έχω δοκιμάσει όμως σε σήματα υψίσυχνα ή μεγάλου εύρους ζώνης

καλές αγορές


** σημείωση: ο κάθε παλμογράφος συνοδεύεται απο 2 πρόμπς τα οποία είναι
απο fluke μεν αλλά όχι 100MHz probes 

νομίζω λένε *pm9001* μοντέλο (τους έχω στην αποθήκη δεν μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω)

----------


## staaronis3

Εγώ είμαι ανάμεσα σε αυτους τους 2 απο ebay.
[link=http://cgi.ebay.com/Uni-T-UT2025B-25MHz-Digital-Storage-Oscilloscope_W0QQitemZ230206439325QQihZ013QQcatego  ryZ104247QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting]αυτόν[/link] και [link=http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Oscilloscope-100MHz-4-ch-Fluke-PM3082-Probes-Manuals_W0QQitemZ290194074059QQihZ019QQcategoryZ45  008QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem#ShippingPayment]αυτόν[/link]
Εσείς τι λέτε;;; Το τελωνείο πόσο πάει;;; Υπάρχει τιποτα παρόμοιο στα ίδια λευτά;;; Θα με ενδιέφερε βασικά ενας που να πηγένει σχετικά ψηλά σε συχνώτητα να μπένει στο πισί και να κάνει μέχρι 400 ευρώ με μεταφορικά-τελωνείο. Πολλα ζητάω;;;

----------


## Lykos1986

Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ για την αγορά ενός παλμογράφου στο άμεσο μέλλον. Σκέφτομαι να πάρω κάτι που θα το χρησιμοποιώ και μελλοντικά και όχι απλά ένα μοντέλο που να μπορώ να κάνω την δουλειά μου για τα επόμενα 4-5 χρόνια. 

Σαν συνέπεια τον παραπάνω κατέληξα σε αυτό το μοντέλο:   Tektronix TDS2024B
Ποία η γνώμη σας για το μοντέλο; 


PS1:
Ο Θεοδώρου είναι ακόμα αντιπρόσωπος της Tek; Στην σελίδα της Tek δεν τον αναφέρει αλλά στην σελίδα του Θεοδώρου λέει ότι είναι; Ποιος είναι ο βασικός διανομέας της Tek στην Ελλάδα;

PS2:
Ο παλμογράφος θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για σχεδιασμό και απασφαλμάτωση embedded systems (μC, FPGAs, CPLDs)

----------


## jvourv

Φίλε Γιάννη καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα το συλλογισμό σου για την αγορά ενός τέτοιου παλμογράφου.
Τη σειρά αυτή θα τη χαρακτήριζα ιδιαίτερα επιτυχημένη και ειδικά στο λόγο απόδοση/τιμή.
Eγώ τελικά κατέληξα στον TDS2014Β και δεν το έχω μετανιώσει καθόλου.
Για το μόνο που ίσως μετανιώσω μπορεί να είναι το ότι δεν πήρα τον TDS2024B.
Βέβαια για να μην τα παραλέω κιόλας, μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ούτε τις μισές από τις δυνατότητές του.
Γενικά θα τον χαρακτήριζα ιδιαίτερα εύχρηστο σχετικά με τις λειτουργίες του ενώ το εξαιρετικά μικρό του μέγεθος τον καθιστά βολικότατο.
Ο Θεοδώρου είναι αντιπρόσωπος της Tektronics στην Ελλάδα. Δε ξέρω αν είναι ο βασικός αλλά σίγουρα έχει μεταπωλητές. Που σημαίνει ότι θα έχει μάλλον και την καλύτερη τιμή από οποιονδήποτε άλλον. Πριν όμως κινηθείς για την αγορά δες και εδώ www.farnell.com σε τι τιμή πωλείται ο συγκεκριμένος παλμογράφος. Μάλλον θα τον βρεις πολύ πιο φθηνά από οπονδήποτε στην Ελλάδα. Όμως αξίζει να ρισκάρεις μια τόσο μεγάλη αγορά από το Internet και μάλιστα για ένα προϊόν που έχει εγγύηση εφόρου ζωής; Αυτό είναι μια απόφαση που θα κληθείς να πάρεις εσύ. Εγώ πάντως δεν την πήρα και προτίμησα τον Θεοδώρου.
Κι ένα τελευταίο. Τον παλμογράφο μπορείς να τον πάρεις και διακριβωμένο με κανα δυο εκατοντάδες ευρώ ακριβότερα. Πάντως στα μοντέλα αυτά γίνεται calibration εργοστασιακά. Εγώ επιπλέον calibration δεν έκανα και αυτό που παρατηρώ είναι ότι υπάρχει μια μικρή απόκλιση στην τιμή που βλέπω στον παλμογράφο με την πραγματική. Απόκλιση της τάξεως των 0.1V έως 0.2V. Όταν ενδιαφέρουν παλμοσειρές ή ψηφιακά σήματα αυτά δεν είναι πρόβλημα. Όταν όμως παρατηρείται η απόκριση ενός αισθητηρίου εδώ όντως υπάρχει πρόβλημα και για την πραγματική τιμή εμπιστεύομαι το πολύμετρο.
Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα διορθωνόταν με τη διακρίβωση αλλά και αυτό είναι ένα θέμα που θα πρέπει να το αποφασίσεις πριν προχωρήσεις στην αγορά.
Ότι άλλη πληροφορία χρειαστείς σχετικά με το μοντέλο πες μου.


Φιλικά,
Γιάννης

----------


## xsterg

έχει αλλάξει η αντιπροσωπεία. είναι η 
http://www.vectortechnologies.gr/

----------


## Lykos1986

> έχει αλλάξει η αντιπροσωπεία. είναι η 
> http://www.vectortechnologies.gr/



Θα συμφωνήσω με αυτό! Τουλάχιστον έτσι φαίνεται και από την σελίδα της Tektronix. Σαν διανομέα έχει μόνο αυτήν την εταιρία και όχι τον Θεοδώρου. Για να ξεκαθαρίσω λίγο την κατάσταση πήρα τηλέφωνο και στις δυο εταιρίες. Η απάντηση πού πήρα είναι ότι και οι δύο είναι επίσημοι αντιπρόσωποι της Tektronix!!! Τουλάχιστον οι τιμές τους ήταν ίδιες! 

Και μετά έρχομαι στο ερώτημα. Αν τελικός μέσα στους επόμενους μήνες καταλήξω στην αγορά του παραπάνω μηχανήματος... από που θα πρέπει να τον προμηθευτώ;

----------


## xsterg

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από xsterg
> 
> έχει αλλάξει η αντιπροσωπεία. είναι η 
> http://www.vectortechnologies.gr/
> 
> 
> 
> Και μετά έρχομαι στο ερώτημα. Αν τελικός μέσα στους επόμενους μήνες καταλήξω στην αγορά του παραπάνω μηχανήματος... από που θα πρέπει να τον προμηθευτώ;



από εδώ. 
http://www.vectortechnologies.gr

----------


## jvourv

Εγώ αυτό που ήθελα να πω είναι ότι ο κύριος αντιπρόσωπος θα τον έχει σε καλύτερη τιμή (αν δίνει λιανική) από οποιονδήποτε μεταπωλητή.
Νόμιζα ότι ήταν ο Θεοδώρου. Τώρα όποιος και να είναι ο βασικός αν οι τιμές δεν διαφέρουν τότε το ίδιο δεν είναι;
Φίλε Γιάννης πες μας όμως τι τιμή σου είπαν για το μοντέλο που ανέφερες;



Γιάννης

----------


## fireball

Έχω αρχίσει και σκέφτομαι για αγορά παλμογράφου. Θα είναι προς το πάρων για ερασιτεχνική χρήση, φοιτητής βλέπετε. Το θέλω κυρίως για ψηφιακά κυκλώματα. Είδα έναν που είναι για pc link

και αυτόν εδώ http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=280214595337 ο οποίος έχει και σύνδεση usb και μου φαίνετε ποιο ποιοτικός. 

 Τέλος βρήκα και έναν μεταχειρισμένο link

Για πείτε καμια γνώμη.

----------


## pet

κοίτα στο φόρουμ. τον δεύτερο τον έχω αγοράσει χ2 δουλεύει καλά

----------


## fireball

Διάβασα στο forum αλλά για τον OWON δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό. Μάλλον θα πάω για τον 2ο. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## chip

αν κάποιος δεν ενδιαφέρεται για ψηφιακό (οι περισσότεροι πλέον ενδιαφέρονται) ο fluke είναι μακράν καλύτερος. Κατά τα άλλα για τα λεφτά του οραίος είναι και ο δεύτερος.
ΟΜΩΣ
προσοχή γιατί τα προιόντα αυτά είναι εκτός ευρώπης και σχεδόν σίγουρα θα περάσουν από εκτελονισμό. 
(Ο φίλος PET που πρότεινε τον fluke ήταν τύχερός γιατί αγόρασε αν δεν κάνω λάθος από αγγλία οπότε δεν είχε και εκτελονισμό...)

----------


## pet

ναί Φίλε chip, αγόρασα απο αγγλία προσοχή σε αύτό

υπάρχει ο κατοστάρης ο fluke και στο αγγλικό ebay

----------


## fireball

Έχω αγοράσει πολλά πράγματα και για μένα και για φίλους απο Αμερική και άλλες χώρες. Υπάρχουν τρόποι να μην περάσουν τελωνείο. Έχω μιλήσει ήδη με τον πωλητή για τον δεύτερο παλμογράφο και μάλλον θα πάρω το μοντέλο με τα 60MHz. Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## Lykos1986

> Εγώ αυτό που ήθελα να πω είναι ότι ο κύριος αντιπρόσωπος θα τον έχει σε καλύτερη τιμή (αν δίνει λιανική) από οποιονδήποτε μεταπωλητή.
> Νόμιζα ότι ήταν ο Θεοδώρου. Τώρα όποιος και να είναι ο βασικός αν οι τιμές δεν διαφέρουν τότε το ίδιο δεν είναι;
> Φίλε Γιάννης πες μας όμως τι τιμή σου είπαν για το μοντέλο που ανέφερες;
> Γιάννης




Πλέον φαίνεται και επίσημα ότι ο Θεοδώρου δεν είναι ο επίσημος αντιπρόσωπος της Tektronix αφού στην σελίδα του  δεν έχει τα όργανα της Tektronix (όπως είχε πρώτα). 

Η τιμή που μου είπανε είναι 1900Euros + ΦΠΑ (που ευτυχώς το γλυτώνω), όσο δηλαδή και η τιμή που λέει στην σελίδα της Tek αν επιλέξεις σαν χώρα την Ελλάδα. Ο χρόνος παράδοσης είναι 4 με 6 εβδομάδες χωρίς κάποιο έξτρα μεταφορικό κόστος. Η τιμή του είναι αρκετά μεγάλη αλλά πιστεύω πως αξίζει για ένα τέτοιο όργανο με αυτές τις δυνατότητες. Εξάλλου είναι κάτι που δεν το αλλάζεις σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα οπότε καλό θα ήταν να πάρεις ότι πιο καλό μπορείς. 

Βασικά είμαι ακόμα στο ψάξιμο αφού ανεξαρτήτως της παραπάνω σκέψης μου... τα χρήματα παραμένουν πάρα πολλά!  :Sad:

----------


## RFΧpert

Προσωπικα θεωρω οτι το ποσα χρηματα εκταμιευεις για οργανα μετρησεων ειναι συναρτηση των οικονομικων σου δυνατοτητων, των μετρησεων που απαιτεις, και του επιπεδου επαγγελματισμου που θα χρησιμοποιηθουν. 
Ετσι αφηνοντας στην ακρη το οικονομικο που ειναι προσωπικο εντελως, τα αλλα δυο καθοριζουν εντελει τι θα παρει καποιος για τα λεφτα του... 

Σε ιδιωτη με "ερασιτεχνικο" εργαστηριο τα μεταχειρισμενα, ειναι ΜΟΝΟΔΡΟΜΟΣ, αφου μπορει με τα λεφτα ενος καλου ολοκαινουργιου παλμογραφου μεγαλης μαρκας να χτισει ολοκληρο το εργαστηριο του με δυνατοτητες πληρεστατων μετρησεων μεχρι και μερικους GHz...  

Αν μιλαμε για επαγγελματικο εργαστηριο εταιρειας που κανει ειτε τεχνικη υποστηριξη, ειτε αναπτυξη σχεδιασμο συστηματων με σχετικα υψηλες συχνοτητες, και απαιτειται η μεγιστη ακριβεια σε αναγνωση μετωπων, καθαροτητας, κα, τοτε η αγορα παλμογραφου επιβαλλει την εκταμιευση σεβαστου ποσου, για κατα προτιμηση καινουργιου παλμογραφου Tek, αφου κακα τα ψεματα ηταν και ειναι η κορωνης των παλμογραφων, οπως με την HP (Agilent σημερα) που ειναι στα RF Analyzer ειτε Spectrum ειτε (και πλεον με χασμα απο τον δευτερο) στα Network/Vector Analyzers! 

Βεβαια 2000 ευρακια ειναι ποσο, ακομα και για εταιρεια. Ποσο για ελευθερο επιτηδευματια, με κλασσικο εργαστηριο. Οποτε για τον δευτερο τα μεταχειρισμενα ειναι μονοδρομος και αυτο γιατι απο την ωρα που ενα ολοκαινουργιο οργανο μετρησεως βγει απο το κουτι του πρωτη φορα, χανει αμεσως >35% της αξιας του σε μεταπωληση, και οι καιροι ειναι δυσκολοι! Βεβαια οι εταιρειες αυτες, Tek, Agilent, Anritsu, LeCroy, κλπ, το γνωριζουν αυτο και για επαγγελματιες του χωρου που ομως δεν εχουν δυνατοτητα οικονομικη μεγαλη και δεν απαιτουν την αιχμη του δορατος στις μετρησεις, προσφερουν μεταχειρισμενα οργανα ΜΕ ΔΙΑΚΡΙΒΩΣΗ, ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ, και ΕΓΓΥΗΣΗ, σε τιμες που κυμαινονται απο 80 ως και 65% των ιδιων καινουργιων... Απλα ρωτηστε τους για REFURBISHED οργανα  :Exclamation:  
Σιγουρα θα βρουνε κατι για εσας, αφου σκοπος τους ειναι να μην σας χασουν απο πελατη, οχι για την συγκεκριμενη πωληση, αλλα για το μελλον που ισως... Κοινως να σας "δεσουν" πανω τους, με την καλη εννοια βεβαιως   :Wink:   Και αν αυριο μεθαυριο, ερθει η ωρα να παρετε ολοκαινουργια οργανα, ξερουν οτι ευκολα θα ειναι η πρωτη σας επιλογη, με αυτο τον τροπο  :Idea:   :Laughing:  

Στην περιπτωση εταιρειας το ολοκαινουργιο ειναι ισως απαιτηση πλεον, και με τις συνεχως αυξανομενες απαιτησεις της αγορας για πιστοποιησεις, ISO, "MISO, MOSI, ..."  και αλλα  τετοια, που αν και πολυ λιγοι γνωριζουν πραγματικα  τι εκπροσωπουν, και που και γιατι *και αν μπορουν να απαιτηθουν*, επιπλεον του CE , δυστυχως "επιβαλλονται" σιγα σιγα στην αγορα (και ειδικα μαλιστα σε συμβασεις, αναθεσεις δημοσιου)  :Exclamation:  
Βεβαια οι εταιρειες εχουν ενα οπλο, για να αγοραζουν καινουργια οργανα... Αναπτυξιακα προγραμματα, με επιδοτηση ακομα και του 70% εξοπλισμου και μαλιστα υψηλης τεχνολογιας  :Exclamation:   Δηλαδη εκταμιευουν εντελει το ποσοστο που θα ΧΑΣΕΙ το ολοκαινουργιο οργανο την επομενη στιγμη απο το ανοιγμα του κουτιου του  :Exclamation:   και μονο, ενω στην ουσια το ποσο αυτο αντιστοιχει στο να αγοραζαν ενα μεταχειρισμενο, αμφιβολου διακριβωσεως και λειτουργειας, απο την αγορα μεταχειρισμενων   :Exclamation:

----------


## Lykos1986

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα σε αυτό που λες! Για την ώρα όμως το βλέπω σαν χρήματα που έχουν έρθει και πρέπει κάπου να επενδυθούν. Το πρόβλημα είναι το πως θα επενδυθούν καλύτερα έχοντας την μικρότερη ζημία. Αν για παράδειγμα οδηγηθείς στην αγορά ενός μεταχειρισμένου παλμογράφου με Μhz που για την ώρα κάνουν την δουλειά σου, τότε σε 4 περίπου χρόνια (αν ασχολήσε με σχεδιασμό ψηφιακών, FPGA κυρίως) θα χρειαστεί κάτι με παραπάνω Mhz οπότε θα πρέπει να επενδύσεις και πάλι ένα αριθμό χρημάτων για αγορά και πάλι μεταχειρισμένου παλμογράφου με bandwidth πού να κάνει την δουλειά σου για τα επόμενα 4 χρόνια. Ναι, δεν μπορώ να πω... τα χρήματα των μεταχειρισμένων παλμογράφων είναι πολύ λιγότερα, αλλά στη τελική μάλλον το συνολικό ποσό που θα δόσεις θα είναι πολύ παραπάνω.

----------


## RFΧpert

Αν ειναι συγκεκριμενο ποσο που πρεπει να αξιοποιηθει στο μεγιστο, τοτε κοιτα μεταχειρισμενα, οχι ομως εντελως χυμα, αλλα με καποια επιβεβαιωση οτι λειτουργουν σωστα... 
Δειτε λιγακι και καποιους σοβαρους μεταπωλητες μεταχειρισμενων απο Γερμανια πχ που εγγυουνται αν μη τι αλλο οτι αυτο που θα παρεις θα λειτουργει σωστα, οταν θα ερθει στα χερια σου, και δεν θα ψαχνεσαι οπως καμια φορα μπορει να συμβει απο αγορες στο Ebay πχ. 

http://www.helmut-singer.de/ 
http://www.mbmt.com/

----------


## Lykos1986

Χε χε! Με το που έκανα διόρθωση του προηγούμενου post μου απάντησες! Ψάχνω όλες τις πιθανές λύσεις, ειδικά όταν πολλά αμφιλεγόμενα μαγαζιά στις ΗΠΑ πωλούν τον ίδιο παλμογράφο, καινούριο όπως λένε, με τα μισά σχεδόν χρήματα! 

Επίσης τι ήθελα να επισημάνω. Πολλές φορές λέμε ότι τα Mhz (bandwidth) του παλμογράφου είναι υπέρ αρκετά (και ότι δεν μας χρειάζονται) ειδικά αν μιλάμε για 100Mhz ή και 200Mhz (δεν θέλω να μιλήσω για παλμογράφους των 1Ghz+ που η τιμή τους πηγαίνει σε άλλα επίπεδα). Στην πραγματικότητα όμως δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να μετρήσεις τετραγωνικό σήμα 60Μhz με ακρίβεια (αν μιλάμε για 100Mhz bandwidth) αφού το πολύ να πάρει τις δύο πρώτες αρμονικές του σήματος και τίποτα παραπάνω (με αποτέλεσμα να βλέπουμε κάτι σαν ημίτονο στην οθόνη), πόσο μάλλον αν μιλάμε για σήματα που θα αγγίζουν τα όρια του παλμογράφου. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι η τιμή που αναφέρουν ως όριο, αναφέρετε στα -3dB της απόκρισης τους. Συνεπώς αν μιλάμε για καθαρά ημιτονικά σήματα τότε έχουμε ουσιαστικά πολύ μεγαλύτερο συχνοτικό πεδίο στον παλμογράφο (το οποίο φτάνει σχεδόν σε όλο το φάσμα του παλμογράφου), αν μιλάμε όμως για ψηφιακά σήματα τότε το bandwidth του παλμογράφου είναι πολύ σημαντικό!

----------


## RFΧpert

Δεν ισχυει ακριβως ετσι, ειδικα με τους Τεκτρονιξ... Ενα παραδειγμα που θα σου δωσω ειναι ο κορυφαιος 2465B αναλογικος παλμογραφος ο οποιος χρησιμοποιειται ακομα σε ερευνητικα εργαστηρια σε ολο το κοσμο, γιατι παροτι 350MHz μπορει να αναγνωρισει ευκολα μετωπα σε pSec 
Ο πρωτος μου καινουργιος παλμογραφος ηταν ενας Hameg HM1005 100MHz που πηρα το 1982-83... Ηταν αξιολογος αλλα οταν απεκτησα τον Tek 2235 επισης 100MHz το 1989 ειδα πραγματα που δεν πιστευα... Εντελει εχουν διαφορες στα 100MHz   :Question:   Αποψη μου... ναι  :Exclamation:   ο 2235 αναγνωριζε σηματα ακομα και στους 235MHz ενω τριγγαριζε μεχρι τους ~ 300  εναντι 160MHz του Hameg που εχανε το φως του εκει... 

Ο 2445Α (150MHz) που επισης εχω διαβαζει τετραγωνα ΚΑΘΑΡΑ στους 120MHz ενω τα 3db του ειναι σους ~ 280 και τριγγαρει μεχρι και στους 380 -400MHz 
Για τον 2465B (350MHz) θα πω απλα οτι τον δουλευω ανετα στον 1GHz  :Exclamation:  
Eνας TDS που εχω 100MHz για καποιο περιεργο λογο, δεν μου κανει αισθηση να το δουλευω... Μαλλον ψυχολογικο ειναι, αφου δουλευει μια χαρα μεχρι και στους 220MHz... Αλλα δεν ξερω κατι δεν μου "παει" σε αυτον...

----------


## jvourv

RFXpert η αλήθεια είναι ότι μου κίνησες πολύ την περιέργεια καθώς συμφωνώ με αυτά που είπε ο Lykos για το εύρος ζώνης.
Αυτό που είπε είχα κι εγώ κατά νου ότι συμβαίνει. Για αυτό θα δοκιμάσω τον δικό μου (TDS2014B) σε υψηλότερες συχνότητες με την πρώτη ευκαιρία και θα συγκρίνω με τη δική σου διαπίστωση.
Και αν έχει υπόψη του κανείς για κανά εύκολο τρόπο να φτιάξω μια τέτοια μεγάλη συνχότητα ας την αναφέρει.
Αν ισχύει όμως αυτό που λες τότε γιατί μια εταιρεία που κατασκευάζει παλμογράφους δε λέει στα μοντέλα το πραγματικό bandwidth αλλά αναφέρει κάποιο τόσο μικρότερο; Εις βάρος της δεν είναι κάτι τέτοιο; Εγώ θα περίμενα μια εταιρεία να αναφέρει εύρος ζώνης όχι και πολύ μικρότερο από το πραγματικό.


Φιλικά,
Γιάννης

----------


## RFΧpert

> RFXpert η αλήθεια είναι ότι μου κίνησες πολύ την περιέργεια καθώς συμφωνώ με αυτά που είπε ο Lykos για το εύρος ζώνης.
> Αυτό που είπε είχα κι εγώ κατά νου ότι συμβαίνει. Για αυτό θα δοκιμάσω τον δικό μου (TDS2014B) σε υψηλότερες συχνότητες με την πρώτη ευκαιρία και θα συγκρίνω με τη δική σου διαπίστωση.
> Και αν έχει υπόψη του κανείς για κανά εύκολο τρόπο να φτιάξω μια τέτοια μεγάλη συνχότητα ας την αναφέρει.
> Αν ισχύει όμως αυτό που λες τότε γιατί μια εταιρεία που κατασκευάζει παλμογράφους δε λέει στα μοντέλα το πραγματικό bandwidth αλλά αναφέρει κάποιο τόσο μικρότερο; Εις βάρος της δεν είναι κάτι τέτοιο; Εγώ θα περίμενα μια εταιρεία να αναφέρει εύρος ζώνης όχι και πολύ μικρότερο από το πραγματικό.
> 
> 
> Φιλικά,
> Γιάννης



Φιλε Γιαννη, κανε οντως μια δοκιμη στον 2014 και ισως εκπλαγεις... 
Γενικα παντως θα σου πω οτι οι κορυφαιες εταιρειες δεν νιωθουν να ειναι εις βαρος τους το να σου πουνε οτι αυτο που θα αγορασεις θα δουλευει ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΣΩΣΤΑ σε μετρησεις απο 0.0001Hz εως και την αναγραφομενη πανω του συχνοτητα, δηλαδη χωρις αποκλιση σε μετρησεις... μαλλον το θεωρουν κερδος τους οτι αυτο που λενε σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν θα αμφισβητηθει εστω και λιγο... Αλλωστε σκεψου οτι εντελει αυτη την ακριβεια μετρησεων που σου εγγυωνται στο 100% μεχρι την αναγραφομενη συχνοτητα, τιμη, αποκλιση, κλπ. πληρωνεις τοσο παραπανω  :Exclamation:   Αλλοιως δεν θα υπηρχε λογος να κοστιζουν απο παλια 10+ φορες απο "ιδιων" δυνατοτητων οργανα αλλων κατασκευαστων, αφου αλλωστε η τεχνικη ταλαντοσκοπησεως ειναι γνωστη σε ολους πανω απο μισο αιωνα... Καποιοι καποτε παιρναν HeathKit 5 & 10MHz και κανα την δουλεια τους... αλλοι (συνηθως ερευνητικα εργαστηρια) παιρναν Τεκ 10MHz και δεν πιστευω οτι ηταν χαζοι η δεν τους ενοιαζε τι τιμη θα πληρωναν... Απλα για καποιο λογο οι πρωτοι δεν τους εκαναν την δουλεια που καναν οι δευτεροι... Γιατι αφου και οι δυο ειχαν μια δεσμη που σαρωνει καθετα και οριζοντια φθοριζουσα επιφανεια... Καποια διαφορα σε κατι θα ειχαν. Σε τι πιστευεις οτι ηταν πιο σπουδαιο να διαφεραν? Στα υλικα?

----------


## chip

Οι ΤΕΚ (και agilent κλπ...) δεν λένε λιγότερα από αυτά που κάνουν απλά λένε την πραγματικότητα. Άλλο πράγμα το bandwidth και άλλο η μέγιστη συχνότητα που θα δείξουν... Πολύ σωστά κάνουν και αναφέρουν αυτό το  bandwidth αφού αναφέρουν τη συσνχότητα για την οποία δείχνουν σωστό σήμα (στα όρια του -3db). Τώρα αν κάποιος αρκείται στο να δεί οτι το μηχάνημα του έχει σήμα σε συσχνότητα πανω από το bandwidth είναι σίγουρα καλό....
Οι μετρήσεις που πέρνει ένας καλός παλμογράφος (ιδιαίτερα αν έχει και καλο bandwidth) δεν συγκρίνονται με αυτές από ένα συνηθισμένο.... Είναι λάθος να θεωρούμε οτι παλμογράφος είναι και ο φθηνός και θα δείχνει... Μου χει τύχει σήμα να είναι γεμάτο θόρυβο, τόσο που δεν διακρίνονταν το σήμα και φαινόταν (μόνο θόρυβος) σε TEK TDS3054 ενώ σε γνωστής αξιοπρεπής εταιρίας analog+digital παλμογράφο (20-30MHZ) το σήμα ήταν πεντακάθαρο (λάθος). Και θα πεί κανείς οτι ο θόρυβος φαίνονταν στον TEK επειδή είχε 300MHz banwidth όμως ακόμα και αν έβαζες bandwidth limit στον TEK στα 20Μ και πάλι έδειχνε το θόρυβο και σε υποψίαζε οτι κάτι δεν πάει καλά.... (έλειπε μια αντίσταση....)

----------


## RFΧpert

> Οι ΤΕΚ (και agilent κλπ...) δεν λένε λιγότερα από αυτά που κάνουν απλά λένε την πραγματικότητα. Άλλο πράγμα το bandwidth και άλλο η μέγιστη συχνότητα που θα δείξουν... Πολύ σωστά κάνουν και αναφέρουν αυτό το  bandwidth αφού αναφέρουν τη συσνχότητα για την οποία δείχνουν σωστό σήμα (στα όρια του -3db). Τώρα αν κάποιος αρκείται στο να δεί οτι το μηχάνημα του έχει σήμα σε συσχνότητα πανω από το bandwidth είναι σίγουρα καλό....
> Οι μετρήσεις που πέρνει ένας καλός παλμογράφος (ιδιαίτερα αν έχει και καλο bandwidth) δεν συγκρίνονται με αυτές από ένα συνηθισμένο.... Είναι λάθος να θεωρούμε οτι παλμογράφος είναι και ο φθηνός και θα δείχνει... Μου χει τύχει σήμα να είναι γεμάτο θόρυβο, τόσο που δεν διακρίνονταν το σήμα και φαινόταν (μόνο θόρυβος) σε TEK TDS3054 ενώ σε γνωστής αξιοπρεπής εταιρίας analog+digital παλμογράφο (20-30MHZ) το σήμα ήταν πεντακάθαρο (λάθος). Και θα πεί κανείς οτι ο θόρυβος φαίνονταν στον TEK επειδή είχε 300MHz banwidth όμως ακόμα και αν έβαζες bandwidth limit στον TEK στα 20Μ και πάλι έδειχνε το θόρυβο και σε υποψίαζε οτι κάτι δεν πάει καλά.... (έλειπε μια αντίσταση....)



Ακριβως αυτο ειναι το τελικο συμπερασμα... Εντελει στα οργανα μετρησεων ισχυει σαφως το "οτι πληρωνεις, παιρνεις" στο 99.999% 
Ενα αλλο παραδειγμα ειναι σε αναλυτες φασματος, οπου ειδικα τα τελευταια χρονια κυκλοφορουν στην αγορα παμφθηνοι για 1 η εως και 2 GHz  διαφορων εταιρειων, κινας κλπ... 
Πληρωνεις δηλαδη μεχρι 1000 ευρω για να εχεις ενα ωραιο Spectrum Analyzer στον παγκο σου μαζι με την ενσωματομενη γεννητρια σαρωσεως. 
Βεβαια το τι βλεπεις σε αυτα σε σχεση με το να παρεις ακομα και ενα μεταχειρισμενο HP141 του 1960 ειναι συζητησιμο, αλλα για οργανο ενδειξεως (και οχι μετρησεων σχεδιασμου) παγκου επισκευων κανουν μια χαρα την δουλεια τους... 


Οσο για τους Τεκ θα σημειωσω απλα οτι στους 2445 για παραδειγμα (μια και εχω επισκευασει της σειρας 24xx περισσοτερους απο 30) που αναφερονται ως 150MHz παλμογραφοι, για την διακριβωση τους, επισκευη τους, κα, απαιτουνται μετρησεις με συχνοτητα εισοδου στους 250MHz οπου εκει πρεπει να διαβαζεις τουλαχιστον 50% του σηματος... Τα συμπερασματα δικα σας  :Exclamation:

----------


## Nikos_gr

Αν υπάρχουν περιορισμοί στο ποσό που μπορεί να διαθέσει κάποιος για αγορά παλμογράφου τότε τα πράγματα είναι κάπως περίπλοκα. Εγώ κάνοντας μία έρευνα αγοράς και με βασικό κριτήριο την σχέση τιμής / ικανοποίηση απαιτήσεων βρήκα τα παρακάτω :
http://www.techteam.gr/clf/detail.php?siteid=1233
http://www.techteam.gr/clf/detail.php?siteid=1232
http://www.techteam.gr/clf/detail.php?siteid=1235
Αγόρασα τον 60 MHZ και είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος. Καλύπτει τις ανάγκες μου και έχει τεχνική υποστήριξη και τρία χρόνια εγγύηση.Όσο για την τιμή του δεν το συζητάω δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει στην αγορά άλλος σε αυτήν την τιμή.

----------


## kopla

> Αν υπάρχουν περιορισμοί στο ποσό που μπορεί να διαθέσει κάποιος για αγορά παλμογράφου τότε τα πράγματα είναι κάπως περίπλοκα. Εγώ κάνοντας μία έρευνα αγοράς και με βασικό κριτήριο την σχέση τιμής / ικανοποίηση απαιτήσεων βρήκα τα παρακάτω :
> http://www.techteam.gr/clf/detail.php?siteid=1233
> http://www.techteam.gr/clf/detail.php?siteid=1232
> http://www.techteam.gr/clf/detail.php?siteid=1235
> Αγόρασα τον 60 MHZ και είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος. Καλύπτει τις ανάγκες μου και έχει τεχνική υποστήριξη και τρία χρόνια εγγύηση.Όσο για την τιμή του δεν το συζητάω δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει στην αγορά άλλος σε αυτήν την τιμή.



Και εγω εναν τετοιο εχω σταμπαρει... στα 60MHz και τα 100Mhz με USB σύνδεση. ΤΕΛΕΙΟΣ.-

----------


## georgecy

> Σαν συνέπεια τον παραπάνω κατέληξα σε αυτό το μοντέλο:   Tektronix TDS2024B
> Ποία η γνώμη σας για το μοντέλο; 
> 
> PS2:
> Ο παλμογράφος θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για σχεδιασμό και απασφαλμάτωση embedded systems (μC, FPGAs, CPLDs)



Τον   Tektronix TDS2024B τον αγόρασα πριν έξι μήνες (Bandwidth 200MHz) κι έχω μείνει πολύ ευχαριστημένος από την απόδοση του. Θα εγκαταστήσεις και τα προγραμματάκια που έρχονται μαζί του και θα μπορείς να φυλάεις τις μετρήσεις σου σε Excel κλπ μια χαρούλα. Αν έχεις τα λεφτά πάρε τον καινούργιο.

Για ανάπτυξη  FPGAs, CPLDs θα χρειαστείς κι εναν logic analyzer. Χρησιμοποιώ αυτόν εδώ. Καλούτσικος για τα λεφτά του. Ρίξε του μια ματιά αν θες.

----------


## john_b

*Hantek DSO5102P Digital Oscilloscope 100MHz* 

Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας;
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hantek-DSO51...item565a0bfbd1

ή αυτό;
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Siglent-...item2579ad14bf

ή για ερασιτεχνική χρήση αυτό:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Owon-HDS1021...item4abf3be6e9

----------


## chip

κοίτα τους rigol!!!

----------


## picdev

πήρα και εγω απο αυτούς του κινέζικους , δεν με ικανοποίησε , μην κοιτάξεις ούτε το μέγεθος της οθόνης, ούτε τα "χαρακτηριστικά" , δοκίμασε rigol όπως σου είπε ο chip αφού όπως έχω καταλάβει έχουν το καλύτερο fw ,
όσο για τα samples μην τα κοιτάς γιατί διαφέρουν σε κάθε time/div, οπότε νομίζεις οτι πήρες 1gs και 100mhz,
αλλά θα διαπιστώσεις οτι αυτές τις επιδόσεις τις πιάνει μόνο σε πολύ μικρό time/div

----------


## john_b

Βασικά μου αρέσει το μικρό φορητό στο τελευταίο λίνκ που έβαλα. Αξίζει τον κόπο;

----------


## chip

με άλλα 100 ευρώ παίρνεις ένα rigol που έχει τριπλάσιο εύρος ζώνης και πενταπλάσια/δεκαπλάσια συχνότητα δειγματοληψίας....
Επίσης δουλεύει σίγουρα σωστά.... και αυτό είναι σημαντικό! Δες βιντεάκια για test παλμογράφων στο www.eevblog.com και θα καταλάβεις οτι δεν είναι όλοι οι παλμογράφοι το ίδιο καλοί και ας μοιάζουν εξωτερικά και στα χαρακτηριστικά που διαβάζεις... παίζει ρόλο και η "εξυπνάδα" σε αυτά που κάνει.

----------


## john_b

Οκ,μπήκε ο rigol στην λίστα ευχών. Μόλις χαλαρώσω λίγο οικονομικά θα τον χτυπήσω.

----------

